# Got ambitious today!



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

So after I got off duty, I did my usual Wednesday range visit. Shot reasonably well, 100% on my usual practice course of fire. Did a 5K run after the range. Then I got really ambitious:

I gave my Glock 26 its semi-annual cleaning! I restrained myself from putting it in the dishwasher and used the tried and true solvent and brush method. I figure it had gone about 2500-3000 rounds, so I decided to give it a treat and a five-minute cleaning.

While I was at it, I broke out the KelTec P3AT and cleaned that, too. It had only gone about 500 rounds, but I figured what the hell, I already had the cleaning supplies out.

Man, I don't miss cleaning my laborious 1911 at all, never mind revolvers. I have seen the future, and it is all ugly black plastic!

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Next time you decide to clean multiple guns let me know, you can clean my black powder revolvers. :mrgreen: Man I hate cleaning those things.:smt011


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just can't make myself NOT clean my guns after every use....


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I just can't make myself NOT clean my guns after every use....


There was a thread a wile back; "have you ever not gone to the range because you didn't want to clean your guns" I am a little embarrassed to say I have. I just can't fire one round without stripping my gun down and cleaning it.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Maximo said:


> There was a thread a wile back; "have you ever not gone to the range because you didn't want to clean your guns" I am a little embarrassed to say I have. I just can't fire one round without stripping my gun down and cleaning it.


same here, Every time I make a range trip I field strip and clean it when I get home. I don't mind though...It's kind of relaxing.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I also enjoy cleaning my weapons it is relaxing and good P.M.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have to clean my stuff or I can't sleep at night. Naw I enjoy cleaning my guns. I used to be the same way about my fishing stuff too. Unless I come home sick I'll clean it the same day.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Heh heh, my guns get loaded up with carry ammo at the range while they are still warm, stuffed in my IWB or pocket holster and off I go! I think people put more wear on their guns cleaning them than they do shooting them. (Particularly in the military.)

I don't have any emotional attachment to my carry guns. They're just guns. So as long as they work reliably, I really don't care if they're dirty. My interest is really more in improving my shooting skills, rather than the technical aspects of the guns, so cleaning them is more a chore than a pleasure for me. I suppose it's the distinction between a "shooting enthusiast" and a "gun enthusiast." Nothing wrong with either, of course.

Some people lovingly wash their cars every weekend, too. My truck is a tool for me, like my pistols, so my philosophy on cleaning it is "it rains occasionally." Living in Arizona, this means my truck gets cleaned about as often as my Glock!

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Gun cleaning, gun cleaning... oh ya, I remember now. That’s were you get dirty isn’t it. Ewww! Ahh heck, what am I talking about. I’m a plumber. I sometimes work around crap, poop, kacca, smelly stuff or Shi%. 
:mrgreen:


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Change Of Pace*




Maximo said:


> Next time you decide to clean multiple guns let me know, you can clean my black powder revolvers. :mrgreen: Man I hate cleaning those things.:smt011




Did you ever consider white powder ?? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: might clean easy--speaking of easy how bout the oven cleaner , will that work ?:mrgreen: 

RJ


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Man!!!! I'll bet the ole 26 doesn't know what to think!!! LOL!!


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

RONNIE J said:


> Did you ever consider white powder ?? :mrgreen: :mrgreen: might clean easy--speaking of easy how bout the oven cleaner , will that work ?:mrgreen:
> 
> RJ


actually I use Cabellas black powder disolver and it works great, that and I grease the guns down good before I shoot them. There is just a lot to do when cleaning a cap and ball gun, the nipples are a real pain to clean, and one of my 1851 Colt replicas is gold and nickle plated so I have to be extra carefull with it.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

> it had gone about 2500-3000 rounds


Get out! Are you serious? That many rounds before you clean it. I feel dirty if I don't clean mine after 500 rounds.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Heh heh, my guns get loaded up with carry ammo at the range while they are still warm, stuffed in my IWB or pocket holster and off I go! I think people put more wear on their guns cleaning them than they do shooting them.


I never shoot all of my rounds at the range. I'm as ready after a shoot as before. I think it's just good practice in being prepared...

As to the additional wear in cleaning them, I think there is a lot to this, particularly as you stated (and I accidentally deleted that part) in Military guns. Although, I think it's more from the disassembly and assembly of the arm.

A clean gun is fine, but ideally, I think a fouling shot should be taken to insure firearm function, and to reset, (if that word will do) the barrel, you know, get the "stuff" out. It's not uncommon for the first shot after cleaning your gun, to shoot high because of the lubricant in the barrel...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

SigZagger said:


> Get out! Are you serious? That many rounds before you clean it. I feel dirty if I don't clean mine after 500 rounds.


Completely serious. I clean my Glocks based more on time frame rather than round count. I clean the Glocks about twice a year, which means they go 2500-5000 rounds between cleanings (depending on how much shooting I do in a year). I do clean them before I take a class, however.

I cleaned my 1911 a lot more often when I carried that gun, and I clean my BUG KelTecs more frequently.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

See, I don't wanna "NEED" the gun, and have an issue w/ it at the wrong time - hence, my cleaning after every trip to the range...


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

My XD9 is 50 rounds shy of 7,000 and I've cleaned it maybe 3-4 times since it was new about five months ago. I'm more worried about it not firing after a cleaning due to some bonehead reassembly error. After I take the gun apart for cleaning, I'm constantly wondering if something broke during reassembly. Until I fire it again, I am a little uneasy carrying it. On the other hand, If I don't clean the gun after 1,000 rounds I'd still bet my life it will fire that 1,001st round. I feel guns are more tolerant to firing 1,000s of rounds than constant disassembly.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

That's abuse!:smt022 

I wouldn't compare cleaning your pistol to cleaning the exterior of a car. That would be like wiping down the exterior of your pistol. It's more like not changing the oil. The engine can go a long way without an oil change but there's the abuse and unnecessary wear.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Revolver said:


> That's abuse!:smt022
> 
> I wouldn't compare cleaning your pistol to cleaning the exterior of a car. That would be like wiping down the exterior of your pistol. It's more like not changing the oil. The engine can go a long way without an oil change but there's the abuse and unnecessary wear.


Agreed! And I don't change the oil in my car everytime I start it.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Agreed! And I don't change the oil in my car everytime I start it.


How would we calculate rounds to miles?:mrgreen:

Maybe I need to change my fouling filter.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I clean my handguns when I get a:









Regards,

Richard


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Revolver said:


> That's abuse!:smt022
> 
> I wouldn't compare cleaning your pistol to cleaning the exterior of a car. That would be like wiping down the exterior of your pistol. It's more like not changing the oil. The engine can go a long way without an oil change but there's the abuse and unnecessary wear.


Wipe down a Glock? Why? I wipe mine down after I clean them every six months (whether they need it or not). I don't think I have ever wiped down a Glock at any other time. I did wipe down my KelTec yesterday, but that was only because I ran in a 5K road race yesterday morning with it clipped onto my shorts, so it got a sweat bath.

I don't see how my cleaning schedule qualifies as abuse. It's just a gun, dude. The Glocks work with total reliability, even after 3000 rounds. I could probably clean once a year and they'd still be fine.

As I posted earlier, I think some people put more wear on their guns cleaning them rather than shooting them. I understand the guy/gadget attachment to guns, but I just don't share it, and don't need to have sparkling guns to defend myself. I just need guns that work, and my Glocks work with complete reliability on the six-month cleaning schedule I use.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Clean after firing only....*

I clean my guns after they are fired only. That's after each trip to the range but usually not the very day I shoot them. It's usually the next day when I have more time to devote to the project. I usually have 6 or 7 guns to clean that all break down differently. I've heard some say they clean their guns often even if they have not been shot. I don't do that but I keep a oily rag around to wipe them down after handling them. I like my guns to look their best at all times. :mrgreen:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> Wipe down a Glock? Why? I wipe mine down after I clean them every six months (whether they need it or not). I don't think I have ever wiped down a Glock at any other time. I did wipe down my KelTec yesterday, but that was only because I ran in a 5K road race yesterday morning with it clipped onto my shorts, so it got a sweat bath.
> 
> I don't see how my cleaning schedule qualifies as abuse. It's just a gun, dude. The Glocks work with total reliability, even after 3000 rounds. I could probably clean once a year and they'd still be fine.
> 
> As I posted earlier, I think some people put more wear on their guns cleaning them rather than shooting them. I understand the guy/gadget attachment to guns, but I just don't share it, and don't need to have sparkling guns to defend myself. I just need guns that work, and my Glocks work with complete reliability on the six-month cleaning schedule I use.


I hope You pray that Murphy doesn't catch up to you when you need a functioning weapon some day,(functioning = maintained)


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

scooter said:


> I hope You pray that Murphy doesn't catch up to you when you need a functioning weapon some day,(functioning = maintained)


I'm not especially religious, so I don't ask God to help me with my weapons. But I've been following this cleaning schedule since I got the Glocks about 18 months ago with zero (as in zip, zilch, nada) problems, so I'm not worried about a malfunction. The Glocks just keep on chugging along without any malfunctions at all, so I don't see a reason to fix what isn't broken.

As I mentioned, if I still carried a 1911, I'd clean more often. And I clean the KelTec every few hundred rounds, since the gun is fairly new and I haven't had time to "abuse" it sufficiently.

I know this is shocking for some guys who are more into the technical aspects of the guns, have an emotional attachment to their weapons, or are a more anal about carbon than I am.

<shrug>

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I'm with Mike. 

I'll go through a 2,000+ rounds with my XD-9 (about 200 per range trip) without cleaning. It may sit in my safe for a couple of weeks between range trips. Dirty, skanky and slutty. Without any cleaning, it still fires. And it continues to fire as long as I feed it some ammo.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

A different age and different values I guess, There are some things worth doing whether they are "needed or not". Now I mean ABSOLUTELY NO INSULT,but you will probably take it that way anyway, I only hope that neither I or anyone I know never has to depend on the "reliability" of anyone elses filthy but "totally reliable" firearm to save their life.And it has nothing to do with being "ANAL" about cleaning,at least not any more than being "ANAL" about NOT cleaning your tools when done using them.


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*OH Yes*



scooter said:


> A different age and different values I guess, There are some things worth doing whether they are "needed or not". Now I mean ABSOLUTELY NO INSULT,but you will probably take it that way anyway, I only hope that neither I or anyone I know never has to depend on the "reliability" of anyone elses filthy but "totally reliable" firearm to save their life.And it has nothing to do with being "ANAL" about cleaning,at least not any more than being "ANAL" about NOT cleaning your tools when done using them.


 Seems Military will install ANAL in most cases,but not all--You are taught to keep your weapon and you privates clean and out of places they don't belong :mrgreen: (most certain meant in fun)

RJ


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

scooter said:


> A different age and different values I guess, There are some things worth doing whether they are "needed or not". Now I mean ABSOLUTELY NO INSULT,but you will probably take it that way anyway, I only hope that neither I or anyone I know never has to depend on the "reliability" of anyone elses filthy but "totally reliable" firearm to save their life.And it has nothing to do with being "ANAL" about cleaning,at least not any more than being "ANAL" about NOT cleaning your tools when done using them.


No offense taken at all. I don't see any mudslinging going on. It's been a very worthwhile conversation so far. :smt1099

I subscribe to the thought of test firing a pistol after reassembly before trusting your life to it. Just like starting a car after putting new spark plugs in. I want to know that I put it all back together properly before going to bed so I know it will start in the morning. I don't want to wake up and find out my car won't start when I have to go to work. We had this exact same philosophy when I was active duty USAF during Reagan's time. We took the nuclear cruise missiles apart every 24 months, inspected them for corrosion, put them back together again. Then we ran some intensive diagnostic tests on the guidance and arming electronics... before we put them back in service. With that thinking, I'm more comfortable carrying a pistol I've fired since the last time I took it apart. Granted a semi-auto pistol is far simpler than an inertially guided nuclear cruise missile, the principle is the same.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I wouldnt really have any problems with the scenario you just laid out,test firing once or twice after cleaning is not gonna deposit the crud inside your firearm like 3500 rds between cleanings like has been prev. mentioned tho........


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I can see the few rounds deal, but hundreds that's just to far out there for me. I would hate to be laying in the gutter bleeding to death, and wondering why that trigger froze up on me, when all I needed was a drop of oil.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I can see the few rounds deal, but hundreds that's just to far out there for me. I would hate to be laying in the cutter bleeding to death, and wondering why that trigger froze up on me, when all I needed was a drop of oil.


:smt163 :smt163 :smt163 :smt163


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I see the difference lies in how many rounds fired before we consider the gun likely to jam due to a lack of cleaning. For some, one round and the gun needs cleaning. For others, several thousand. We all have our own comfort level.


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

*Every time I shoot them*

I clean them. Just the way I was taught. First by my dad then by the Marines.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*What about it.*

:smt163 Do you think it couldn't happen Ship? Is that why I am Weird. Odds are it never will, but it could happen to some I care a lot about. I would sure hate that.:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> :smt163 Do you think it couldn't happen Ship? Is that why I am Weird. Odds are it never will, but it could happen to some I care a lot about. I would sure hate that.:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


I think U misunderstand... That isn't "weird," dude. It's WRRD as in "WORD" - It means I am agreeing with U... WORD :mrgreen:


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Hell, here and I thought the gansta' Maser was gone.......LOL!!!!!!!

Word up dawg.....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Hell, here and I thought the gansta' Maser was gone.......LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> Word up dawg.....



WORD!


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*The Maser Is Gone?*

Is Maser the kid from Ca. gone? What happened to him?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't pay me no mind Ship as they say ; NO fool like an old fool.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I can see the few rounds deal, but hundreds that's just to far out there for me. I would hate to be laying in the gutter bleeding to death, and wondering why that trigger froze up on me, when all I needed was a drop of oil.


I'm still not sure why people are assuming a gun that has fired a few thousand rounds is doomed to malfunction at any moment. My guns -- two Glock 9mms, probably 15,000 rounds fired so far, including some in formal training -- have empirically shown that they are completely reliable at high round counts. It's not as if I wait until they start malfunctioning to clean them. They just haven't malfunctioned, so I'm content and comfortable with the six-month cleaning schedule.

Chuck Taylor has mentioned he has a Glock 17 that has gone 20,000 round between cleanings, and it's still going strong at over 175,000 rounds. Even the ever-cautious Massad Ayoob has stated flatly that he'll sometimes let his Glock 22 go several thousand rounds without a cleaning.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> I'm still not sure why people are assuming a gun that has fired a few thousand rounds is doomed to malfunction at any moment. My guns -- two Glock 9mms, probably 15,000 rounds fired so far, including some in formal training -- have empirically shown that they are completely reliable at high round counts. It's not as if I wait until they start malfunctioning to clean them. They just haven't malfunctioned, so I'm content and comfortable with the six-month cleaning schedule.
> 
> Chuck Taylor has mentioned he has a Glock 17 that has gone 20,000 round between cleanings, and it's still going strong at over 175,000 rounds. Even the ever-cautious Massad Ayoob has stated flatly that he'll sometimes let his Glock 22 go several thousand rounds without a cleaning.


I never assumed anything I just stated that I WONT take that chance,If you're comfortable with that scenario its ok by me.I for one wont intentionally push Mr Murphy.:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------

